# Help to Disable "Update Links to Other Documents"



## jharbold (May 18, 2018)

I am currently working with a large excel spreadsheet with multiple links to other documents.  I have setup the linked documents to only update on prompt - as intended for this application.  Whenever I open my master excel file and begin to make changes, the file will begin to require too much processing power and eventually freeze.  To get around this, I go to File > Options > Advanced  and uncheck the box that says "Update Links to Other Documents".  This fixes the problem.  However, every time that the excel spreadsheet is closed and then reopened, this box is by default checked.

Is there any way to permanent disable this box from being checked?  If not, can anyone suggest a macro to run on workbook open to uncheck this box?

Thanks.


----------



## pwnyadav007 (May 18, 2018)

Just Try this:

Goto Data Tab==> Edit Links==>Startup Prompt button==>Don't display the alert and update links....

Save your workbook and reopen it.... may be that work...


----------



## pwnyadav007 (May 18, 2018)

You can add this line of code in open event:

ThisWorkbook.UpdateLinks = xlUpdateLinksNever


----------



## Macropod (May 19, 2018)

Cross-posted at: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...send-password-to-excel-via-vba-when-opening-a
Please read Mr Excel's policy on Cross-Posting in rule 13: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html


----------



## jharbold (May 21, 2018)

That is not what my issue is.  Let me attempt to clarify.  I open Excel like normal and no messages regarding links pop up.  I manually go into File > Options > Advanced and uncheck the box that says "Update Links to Other Documents".  When I do this, my computer doesn't use nearly as much RAM as it would otherwise, so it works as needed.  I save the file, exit it, and the next time I open it up, the "Update Links to Other Documents" check box is checked again.  Every time I open the document, I have to go and manually uncheck this box, or my RAM will fill up to the point where it freezes my computer as I am working.

Is there any way to permanently not have this box checked for this file?


----------



## Rasmus_not_1337 (Feb 4, 2021)

I've had an issue with some specific document updating rows, while not beeing connected to the data sheet, the row's were showing alot of "#" since it couln't load the data. For a long time i thought this setting was the issue, when it turned out it was not. I case someone has the same issue as I had I'll post my solution to the issue here, since it's almost not metioned anywhere.

Start by creating a new startup "template" for excel:
C:\Users\<USER>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
right click and create an new excel doc and name it "book"

Open the book excel document and in file > options > formulars > Calculation options - Workbook calculations - set to manual and disable update when closing the document
save the document and open your file again

This is a workaround and I'm not sure, but I think it will have an effect if you have another document you want to update. In that case you can just save the "template" somewhere else, then open the file and load the files you don't want to update from that new document 

Peace out A town


----------

